# complex laceration of lip through vermillon border



## Networker3412 (Aug 30, 2010)

Need help coding this: 

The laceration was found to be approximately 2 cm on the right upper
lip including through and through the vermillion border into the lip proper.
The laceration was closed in layers with deep layer of interrupted 6-0 Vicryl suture and then the superficial layer of the lip was closed with 5-0 chromic. The laceration to the face just superior to the lip was closed with
interrupted 6-0 nylon. The patient tolerated the procedure well.

Is this 40650 or 40654 and do i need to know the size of the face laceration? On the consultation report it states : 
Patient with acomplex, approximately 2 cm, laceration just above her mouth on the right side, extending through the vermilion border into the upper lip. A portion of this was through and through.


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 30, 2010)

The correct code would be 40652 for the 2cm.  You don't know how long the facial laceration is and can't code that separately.  Double check your CCI edits and I would be willing to venture that any facial laceration repair is bundled into the 40652.


----------

